# How do you eat your vegetables?



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

I think my preffered way of eating vegetables is steamed. But I also like them roasted, pan fried, raw.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I try to keep the fibers and vitamins intact by not prosessing them to much


----------



## Ray King (Jun 9, 2021)

My favourite way of eating vegetables depends on the situation and the season. Sometimes, I like to have vegetables in a salad with some lemon, black olives, grilled cheese, and raw vegetables. Sometimes, I like to saute vegetables and sometimes, I like to have vegetables in the form of stew and with some bread. All these methods of eating vegetables taste amazing, and they are my favorites.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I like to roast cauliflower roasted in a mixture of thyme, ground coriander seed, garlic powder, pepper, parmesan and panko crumbs. You can do this with zucchini too.
I like to make a creamy pumpkin pasta by roasting it first then mashing it and adding carmelised onion, and grana padano (or parmesan) with a dash of cream and spinach. 
Okonomiyaki (japanese pancake) with cabbage, onion, carrot with Vietnamese poonsin sauce.
Or potato latkes. 

Mostly I just eat them steamed.


----------



## Chriss6419 (11 mo ago)

I like my vegetables in soup.


----------

